# Disappeared without uninstalling the program



## pines (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is Pino, I live in Salerno, Italy and sorry for my English.

I have a home server with version 8.0, and once a week the cron maintenance scripts launch portaudit to find packages that pose a risk.

Subsequently with 
	
	



```
portmanager-s | grep "OLD"
```
 I check the packages to be updated, then the result is emailed to me. The last time (June 23) what happened is that bash was gone in the application list 
	
	



```
pkg_info
```
 and I had to install it. Even running the command 
	
	



```
which bash
```
 did not find the program.

 - Without an express command like *make deinstall* or *pkg_delete* you can uninstall a program?
 - Where can I find the record or the list of uninstalled programs?
 - Does portaudit disable / uninstall a program because of a security risk?

 Thanks for answers.

 Good day.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2011)

Sure, most files can be removed with rm(1).  If the file was installed from a port or package, it can be deleted but would still show in the port/package database.

portaudit only notifies of problems, it does not deinstall ports.

Occasionally, a port update program deinstalls a port as part of upgrading it, then has an error on installing the new version.


----------



## pines (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks.

The question I would like to understand is how the bash program is removed without my intervention.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep in mind that 8.0 isn't supported anymore. You are highly advised to upgrade to 8.2.


----------



## pines (Jun 27, 2011)

As soon as I can update it to 8.2.


----------



## pines (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi
today I have the identical problem with the pkg-config .

For see the package deinstalled without the my intervention I have a script who  check the list of package installed and compare with a list saved into database.

Today after the Portaudit and  Portsnap , the package pkg-config-0.25_1 was removed automatically.

I have established who the package has been deleted from ports   and has been replaced pkgconf-0.8.5 .

The my question is if there is a chance to see the date of cancellation of the package from ports .

I have not made â€‹â€‹a thorough search and saw that the file /usr/ports/UPDATING, contains the packages, but the list is that of the already substituted or replaced?

 If this information is not available ,  maybe it would not be necessary to include them in pkg_info?

 Thank you and good day.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 2, 2012)

/usr/ports/MOVED 2012-07-26


----------



## pines (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for your help,

In fact I find it devel/pkg-config|devel/pkgconf|2012-07-26|pkg-config has been replace by pkgconf

If you do not want too much, I wanted to know if it was possible to know in advance which ports are to be deleted.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 4, 2012)

csup and read /usr/ports/UPDATING; /usr/ports/MOVED before portsnap? (Search the forum for how to use csup via command-line and a supfile...)


----------



## pines (Aug 4, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> csup and read /usr/ports/UPDATING; /usr/ports/MOVED before portsnap? (Search the forum for how to use csup via command-line and a supfile...)



thanks for your help


----------

